# Frage einzelne Textlisten exportieren - WinCC Flex 07



## IBN_Christian (14 März 2009)

Guten Tag, ich verwende WinCC Flexible 2007 und möchte einzelne Textlisten exportieren. Z.B. Handfunktionen in Excel ändern und wieder importieren.

Wen ich auf Exportieren gehe muss ich immer eine 2. Sprache wählen das ich es überhaupt exportieren kann. Beim Support wurde mir auch nicht wirklich geholfen.

Es geht speziell nur um einzelne Textfiles wie Störmeldungen und Handfunktionen.

Über Tipps, Tools & vieles mehr würde ich mich freuen!

Grüße
Inb.


----------



## nicS (16 März 2009)

Hallo, 

schau dir mal WinCC flexible 2008 und 2008 SP1 an.
Da wurden neue Export/Import Funktionen eingebaut.
In 2008 lassen sich Meldungen ex- und importieren, mit dem SP1 können auch noch textlisten ex- und importiert werden.

Das exportieren was du in 2007 hast, ist nur für übersetzungen gedacht

Gruß, NicS


----------



## Ralle (17 März 2009)

nicS schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> schau dir mal WinCC flexible 2008 und 2008 SP1 an.
> Da wurden neue Export/Import Funktionen eingebaut.
> ...



Nach ausführlichem Disput (siehe unten) muß ich einen Teil meiner Kritik hier doch zurücknehmen. Will ja nicht ungerecht sein!


----------



## nicS (18 März 2009)

wo hast du denn exportiert?
ich kann in meinem Flexible 2008 SP1 unter Projekt > Import/Export wunderbar aus Variablen, Verbindungen, Meldungen und Textlisten auswählen. Danach bekomme ich eine schöne CSV Datei mit allen projektierten Textlisten.

Gruß, nicS


----------



## Ralle (18 März 2009)

nicS schrieb:


> wo hast du denn exportiert?
> ich kann in meinem Flexible 2008 SP1 unter Projekt > Import/Export wunderbar aus Variablen, Verbindungen, Meldungen und Textlisten auswählen. Danach bekomme ich eine schöne CSV Datei mit allen projektierten Textlisten.
> 
> Gruß, nicS



Ich habe unter Textlisten inportiert und exportiert. Dann hat er ur die Textlisten exportiert. Werde es auch mal unter Projekt versuchen. Ich habe auch eine wunderbare CSV, aber wie gesagt, die eignet sich nicht zum erweitern und kompletten Ändern von Textlisten. Genau das würde ich gerne haben, da ich über die Textlisten z.Bsp. Fehlermeldungen von Servos nicht nur als Nummer, sondern direkt im Klartext ausgebe. Die Listen sind locker mal 200 Einträge lang und liegen mir in der Regel als Text oder PDF vor. Das kann ich dann höchstens Zeilenweise in die Textliste von WInCCFlex reinkopieren, selber schreiben ist da fast schon schneller. Nun würde ich das gerne in eine CSV mit definiertem Aufbau packen und importieren. Das würde echt Stunden an Arbeit sparen, von diesem räudigen und langsamen Textlisteneditor in WinCCFlex mal ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## IBN_Christian (18 März 2009)

So geht es mir auch: Ich will doch nur eine einzele Textliste exportieren dort meine ganzen Handfunktionen einfügen und dann die geänderte Textliste importieren. Nicht einmal das kopieren der gesamten Texte in einem Excel File und einfügen in der Textliste funktioniert! Hallo? Alles einzeln einzutragen ist echt die Hölle. Besonders das Programm frisst so viel Speicher mit seinem unnötigen schnickschack wie automatische Hilfstextanzeige usw.


----------



## nicS (19 März 2009)

ich glaube es hat keinen Sinn, Ihr könnt nur Meckern und verschließt offensichtlich die Augen vor der Realität.

wie ich schon geschrieben hatte: in flexible unter Projekt > Import/Export lassen sich die Textlisten seit dem SP1 zu WinCC flexible 2008 wunderbar exportieren, bearbeiten und wieder importieren.

so sieht das dann in EXCEL bzw der CSV Datei aus:

// WinCC flexible 2008 SP1 Advanced V 1.3 SP 1.0 (1.67.02)
// Automatisch generierte Textlistenexportdatei.
// 19.03.2009 07:37:49
// @V1.0.0
//Name Auswahl Kommentar Wert Eintrag[de-DE] Eintrag[en-US]
"Textliste_1" "R" 
"Textliste_1" "0" "de-DE=Wert Null" "en-US=zero"
"Textliste_1" "1" "de-DE=Wert Eins" "en-US=one"
"Textliste_1" "2" "de-DE=Wert Zwei" "en-US=two"
"Textliste_1" "3" "de-DE=Wert Drei" "en-US=three"

wenn ich da dann einträge ändere, hinzufüge und wieder importiere, dann ist die Textliste in flexible geändert.

Gruß, 
NicS


----------



## Ralle (19 März 2009)

nicS schrieb:


> ich glaube es hat keinen Sinn, Ihr könnt nur Meckern und verschließt offensichtlich die Augen vor der Realität.
> 
> wie ich schon geschrieben hatte: in flexible unter Projekt > Import/Export lassen sich die Textlisten seit dem SP1 zu WinCC flexible 2008 wunderbar exportieren, bearbeiten und wieder importieren.
> 
> ...



1. Du hast Recht, wenn man es nicht unter Textlisten mit dem Export/Import versucht geht der Export erstmal.
2. Ich kann nichts importieren, da ich beim Export das Verzeichnis, in welches exportiert werden soll geändert habe, wer will schon die Tiefe seines kompletten Step7-Projektes exportieren, wie es standardmäßig eingestellt ist, spinnt ihr? Beim Import, kann ich aber kein anderes Verzeichnis eingeben. Auch der Versuch, da ursprüngliche Verzeichnis wieder zum Export zu nutzen brachte nichts. Beim Import habe ich keine Auswahlmöglichkeit für ein anderes Verzeichnis und im zuständigen HMI-Verzeichnis findet WinCCFlex die neue Textliste nicht. 

So beibt es bei meinem vorläufigen Fazit, es ist einfach nicht drin, daß ihr Siemens-Jungs mal was richtig und ordentlich und vor allem was fertig durchdachtes macht. Ich hab einfach keine Zeit und keinen Bock, mich in eure verquere Denke, was Menüs, Bedienung und Funktion betrifft reinzufinden. Warum kann ich  beim importieren kein anderes Verzeichnis wählen, wenn es doch beim exportieren geht? Warum ist der Export im Projekt-Menü anders, als der unter Textlisten?

Denkst du wir meckern, weil es und Spaß macht? Ich hätte liebend gerne mal was Gutes berichtet, denn ich warte nun schon 12 Jahre auf den Export und Import vin Textlisten.

Nachtrag: Tut mit Leid, nimms bitte nicht persönlich, aber echt, ich habs einfach nur noch satt. Ich könnte ko... auf diesen Mist!

noch ein Nachtrag: Schau dir mal die exportierte Datei in Excel an. Welcher unfähige, noch niemals in der Praxis programmierende Penner hat sich denn das wieder ausgedacht? Falls der Import mir irgendwann doch noch einmal gelingen sollte, muß ich vorher in der Excel-Datei meine Texte alle noch mit einem "DE=" oder was auch immer ergänzen. Also wieder ein Macro schreiben... Das kann doch so keiner gebrauchen. Der Export/Import ist doch kein Selbstzweck, die Texte sollten doch auch einfach zu bearbeiten sein, oder?


----------



## nicS (19 März 2009)

beim Import wird der Pfad nicht global angegeben, sondern direkt hinter "Textlisten" (siehe Anhang)

Wenn ich so drüber nachdenke ist das etwas blöd das Export und Import unterschiedlich sind. Das ist mir bisher gar nicht so extrem aufgefallen

Persönlich neme ich nichts, bin auch nicht mit allem glücklich bei der täglichen Arbeit mit flexible.

Gruß, NicS


----------



## Ralle (19 März 2009)

nicS schrieb:


> beim Import wird der Pfad nicht global angegeben, sondern direkt hinter "Textlisten" (siehe Anhang)
> 
> Wenn ich so drüber nachdenke ist das etwas blöd das Export und Import unterschiedlich sind. Das ist mir bisher gar nicht so extrem aufgefallen
> 
> ...



Ah, den Button mit den 3 Punkten rechts, bekam ich erst eingeblendet, als ich auf die Zeile clickte.
Ich mach das über einen SSH-Tunnel, VNC, MacOSX, Paralles mit WinXP auf meinem Rechner daheim, das ist mein Testballon für neue Siemens-Software. Da reagiert das über das Netz etwas träge.

Die gute Nachricht: Es geht

Der größte Wermutstropfen ist folgender:

de-DE= steht vor jedem Deutschen Text
en-GN= steht vor jedem englischen Text

Man kan also nicht seine eigenen Texte nehmen und in die Spalten kopieren, sondern man muß sich ein Makro bauen, daß z.Bsp. zwei Spalten zusammenfaßt. 

Na gut, das ist ja lösbar und nicht so das Problem. Danke für die Geduld! NicS


----------



## santero (13 September 2010)

mahlzeit,

sagt ma leute gibt es ne möglichkeit textlisten prgrammgesteuert über ein VB script zu exportieren


----------

